# Abdominal aorta ultrasound



## squeaker7 (Sep 13, 2012)

Help please!  I have just begun doing cardiology charges and am a little lost on this one.  Any input would be much appreciated!

          Ultrasound Report:
   Reason for exam:  Coronary Atherosclerosis of Native Coronary

  Patient has a small abdominal aortic aneurysm, which has a maximum diameter of about 3.7cm.  There may be some laminated thrombus in the inferior portion of this aneurysm.

Summary:
  3.7cm smal abdominal aortic aneurysm.


  In his most recent office visit dictation, done the same day as the US, the only refernce he makes to the US is that the patient had one done recently.  


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## DGRAF (Sep 13, 2012)

What is your question? Thanks.


----------



## squeaker7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry, didn't pay very good attention to my post!   I need help deciding on the CPT code.  Again, i've been thrown into cardio and have no experience with it, I came up with 92978, but have no clue if I'm even close.  Thanks!!!


----------



## squeaker7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, I was way off there....going back and looking at it better, I'm coming up with 76705/26


----------

